# Yanni



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to him right now i just bought some best of and there you go, i feel all fuzzy like im on a cloud on an lsd trip(thus said i only smoke a bit).

This is the power of music, some might argue new age is not real music but Yanni sure is , yep...
So my verdict is new age can be super if musical enought.

Sure sound quite relaxing, all do i would'aint lisen to this everyday.. because music like this
you vanish into thin air thant you realises 74 minutes have past before your eyes.

And time become expendable or an illusion, your lost in time lost in limbo, than i use grouding stone after lisening to this(i know im some typical new ager).

But anyway, i hope you enjoy this post, anny Yanni fan here :tiphat:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

With time I liked Yanni's music more and more. He never considered himself to be a 'new age' music and mostly it is not just like Vangelis most of the time is also not new age. 
His albums are much different and his 'best of' compilations mostly don't represent him in best way. 
His 2nd and 3rd albums 'Keys to Imagination' and 'Out if Silence" are probably the most evocative instrumental synth albums I ever heard in my life. They do sound slightly dated, but it's hard to disregard his skills as composer and someone who is really capable to make strong moods with such music. 
Some stuff from those 2 albums:
Point of Origin
Santorini
Forbidden Dreams
Within Attraction
Keys to Imagination
Sand Dance
Paths on Water

In 1994. he did with orchestra some of those compositions and I especially like this one:
Standing in Motion

In early 90's he started with more calming music:
So Long My Friend
Nice to Meet You

He made one really beautiful piano album 'In My Time' in 1993. This is great orchestral version of One Man's Dream composition.
Unlike Ludovico Einaudi I find his piano compositions really beautiful and with such substance and emotion. Some other piano stuff:
Enchantment
To Take, To Hold
Whispers in the Dark

In 1997 he released brilliant live album with ethno elements:
Dance with a Stranger
Adagio in C Minor
Waltz In 7/8
Renegade


He obviously has much passion for music and I can feel that. He is great composer, he knows what he's doing and I certanly don't find his music mediocre or weak. He is pretty much original in what he's doing, but it seems that many people can't hear that, so they like to disregard him as a musician. 
I find his musical ideas pretty much developed unlike many other instrumental music that seems to exist like some bunch of samples, but it seems that many people more prefer samples and they find such music to have more music integrity. 
To me, Yanni is brilliant in what he's doing. I can feel his music in positive way and I understand where his ideas are coming from and I like the realizations of those ideas. His compositions sound really vital and alive.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

His Nostalgia is also pretty much popular.


----------

